# puppy playtime vs. beginner classes leading up to classes with obedience club



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would do the puppy playtime for a start since you know the setting. Then maybe the 18 weeks or older headstart class. Very young puppies just need to learn how to be polite as much as anything. You can do your basic teach baby dog to sit, drop, stay, etc. yourself. Do the CGC since it will get you loose leash manners and then go for it! I do obedience, rally, agility and tracking and find that the mental exercise is as important as the physical exercise. I will say that flyball and lure coursing scare me for the potential injuries.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

so it looks like there is more than one obedience club in san diego. i found an all breed club that does puppy classes starting at 8 weeks and they also go into rally, obedience and agility. they also do CGC testing. it might also be good to stay within the same group with the same trainers.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I would suggest looking into some of the groups that are available in your area and see how comfortable you are with the group. Not all groups are as welcoming of poodles as others. I have not done any competitive obedience showing, although my dogs have earned their CGCs and done years of therapy work. Even among the therapy groups you will find that attitudes vary greatly with some groups being rather established and set in their ways. I think you would do well to visit the groups (without your dog) just to see how they operate... and how willing they are to deal with newcomers. There are plenty of groups; just keep looking until you find one you like. Also, if you decide you want to do therapy work, there are many different types of venues. Keep an open mind; you may find that your rambunctious, young dog settles down very nicely for nursing home residents. You will also need to think about your own goals when you are looking at classes. There is a huge difference between an agility class geared toward competition and an agility class that is geared toward confidence building with your family pet. lily cd re has a valid point about injuries. You do not want to rush into things with a young dog. Take your time. Watch for dog events that show case multiple activities and make a day of just strolling around, taking it all in. Concentrate on the basics and establishing a good relationship with your pup now; it will certainly be helpful with whatever you decide to do in your future.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I used the All Breed obedience club and they were a nice group of people but it's been many years ago........I recently stopped by to watch at the Allied Gardens site ....looked like everyone was having a great time !!!! We have soooo many options here don't we?
Lots of Agility and Rally going on here!!!!!



P.S. Go to the AKC Agility Rally Obedience schedule/calender.....there are shows on the 18th 25th & 26th at The NTC Promonade in Pt Loma!!! Go and watch and observe!!! And of course enjoy!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too would visit the classes, and talk to both the instructors and the participants. I found that the puppy class run by the people running the best agility class in my area was not really suitable for my pups, while the brilliant puppy class teacher elsewhere had little experience in agility, so I would not worry too much about staying with one group throughout. Mix and match to get the best possible experience for you and for your puppy!


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I used the All Breed obedience club and they were a nice group of people but it's been many years ago........I recently stopped by to watch at the Allied Gardens site ....looked like everyone was having a great time !!!! We have soooo many options here don't we?
> Lots of Agility and Rally going on here!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yea I was looking at the all breed club that uses allied gardens as well as the one that uses the zoo parking lot. I will definitely be checking both out (since I have time before I even pick up quill) I also want to check out the shows. there are all breed ones in Escondido this weekends but that is too far for me right now and short notice. the weekend of the 25th is goldens, huskys and malamutes but I think ill still go. I don't want to rush, I just want to know ahead of time where I want to do classes instead of looking after I get him. and I figure I wont get into more serious training until he is at least 6-8 months old.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The Trials on the 25th are open to all AKC breeds............the Golden Club is just hosting it! So you will see more than just Goldens, Huskies & Malamutes if you go.......who knows there might even be a Poodle! Hahaha!!! It's a good place to talk to people involved in the sports!


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome! I didn't see that. I'll try and make it. I work Saturdays but I might be able to get out early. Only thing I cant find is the time. I figure it might be mid day.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you can find out who the show superintendent is you should be able to find a judging program with times for everything at their website.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

so i went to the agility trial and it was a lot of fun! there was a Mpoo and a Spoo competing. lots of other dogs too! i got to talk to the Spoo owner too and asked her some questions. she trains with a trainer in Vista, which might be a little far but once i get to that point of possibly doing more serious training, the drive wouldnt worry me. she said this trainer could possibly refer me to someone closer if need be though...

i did love that its a great way to work with your dog. all the dogs and most of the owners seemed to be having a good time!

i also am checking out the all breed obedience club on monday night to check out their classes. thanks for the advice everyone. if my puppy and i get the chance to do agility, i know ill be having a blast!


----------

